# wild green mamba



## mixmaster (Mar 2, 2007)

as everyone knows, green mambas are a very common occurrence throughout all australia.. 
i have been working a job at a place called duffys forest right near waratah park in sydney (near terrey hills/mona vale) and apparently the snake catchers have been called out a few times to remove snakes from the site.
the other day we found a clutch of 5 baby diamond pythons in a small pit and 2 king brown snakes in the roof of one of the sheds on site.
in other words it feels like we are really surrounded by snakes there.
anyway back to the snake catchers.
i have heard that they have come out to retrieve a green mamba (assuming illegally imported/bought) and i think the other was a western taipan or something similar, also illegally imported/bought. 
i was wondering if anybody on here knows anything about it, has pictures of the snakes, or knows of anyone who had those snakes and maybe released them or lost them or still has more??
any info is good?

mitch


----------



## Adam (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow!!??


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it would be interesting if I saw a Green Mamba.I think NPWS would have been notified of of that,would it be possible to ask them if that happened?
Mitch


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you kidding mate? this has to be a joke thread:lol: 

Donk


----------



## Adam (Mar 2, 2007)

Corn snakes are in the wild. Who knows what else has escaped??!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 2, 2007)

hmmm, well you dont find mulgas,(king browns), in sydney. (especially in roofs).
western taipans are native to oz so wouldnt be illegally imported.
the green mamba was probally a common tree snake by the sounds of the other identifications.
sounds like you need to find a snake catcher that acually knows some thing about snakes.


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 2, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> hmmm, well you dont find mulgas,(king browns), in sydney. (especially in roofs).
> western taipans are native to oz so wouldnt be illegally imported.
> the green mamba was probally a common tree snake by the sounds of the other identifications.
> sounds like you need to find a snake catcher that acually knows some thing about snakes.


 
Thanks TB,

I just wasnt bothered to write all that.:lol: 

Donk


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds about right Rob, after all how well would a green mamba be doing in that neck of the woods if it's natural habitat has much higher humidity and temps (Natal,South Africa & Mozambique)


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 2, 2007)

sounds like someone wants to sound cool down the pub so has spun off a made up story.....

just my opinion


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 2, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> as everyone knows, green mambas are a very common occurrence throughout all australia..
> i have been working a job at a place called duffys forest right near waratah park in sydney (near terrey hills/mona vale) and apparently the snake catchers have been called out a few times to remove snakes from the site.
> the other day we found a clutch of 5 baby diamond pythons in a small pit and 2 king brown snakes in the roof of one of the sheds on site.
> in other words it feels like we are really surrounded by snakes there.
> ...


 
If true I'm sure no one would be dumb enought to own up to it.


----------



## mixmaster (Mar 3, 2007)

fair enough guys
im just saying what ive heard and what ive seen, therefore i dont doubt it
the story with the green mamba as opposed to the common tree snake goes that one of the gardeners was walking along the footpath near the driveway entrance on the road and he saw the snake out the corner of his eye and dropped to the ground, where he then called a snake catcher and tried to describe what he could see to the snake catcher who couldnt believe that he was describing a green mamba and therefore didnt believe him but came out with someone from the zoo as well and sure enough it was a green mamba... rest of the story is pretty much depicted for you.
i can see why you would think its a great pub yarn, but the other reason i dont doubt it is, i have heard this from many people from different companies working there, some who say they were there at the time as well.
there has to be some kind of truth to it and im just trying to find that out. surely someone from the zoo or even just someone else on here must know about it.
also about the hanging around of green mambas in higher humidity areas - be realistic, it didnt swim here. obviously someone in the area has lost it or let it go.


----------



## mixmaster (Mar 3, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> hmmm, well you dont find mulgas,(king browns), in sydney. (especially in roofs).
> western taipans are native to oz so wouldnt be illegally imported.
> the green mamba was probally a common tree snake by the sounds of the other identifications.
> sounds like you need to find a snake catcher that acually knows some thing about snakes.


thanks for the info trueblue as i dont know all that much myself. maybe it wasnt a kingbrown in the shed roof, however the reasoning was because the shed housed hay for the property owners horses, which brings mice/rats and thats why he lived there just up in the heat and chomping on rats when he felt like it.
western taipan, however not being imported from overseas, doesnt belong where it was found. which one would assume means it once again is a pet been let loose or lost.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm with you TB, however could have even been a whip snake, more menancing in appearence.


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 3, 2007)

Sad to hear that many exotic snakes have made their ways into our wildlife.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 3, 2007)

photos or it didnt happen


----------



## cement (Mar 3, 2007)

hmm interesting


----------



## mixmaster (Mar 3, 2007)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> photos or it didnt happen


have a read mate before everyone starts saying its untrue
i said its what ive heard
and ive seen the diamonds and the brown i dont take a camera with me to work and if you read the story it would be of no use anyway as they have all been removed
im asking if anyone knows about it not saying this has happened hey believe me
cause i couldnt give a **** if you wanna believe me or not
im asking if anyone knows about it
dont respond if you dont


----------



## pugsly (Mar 3, 2007)

Im not the slightest surprised mate.

You would be VERY surprised what you will find in Sydney these days! 

Cobras, Rattlesnakes, Boas, Anacondas, Retic! There all here mate. If one got out of a collection I wouldnt doubt it.

Bob Whitey was saying every second kid in Blacktown recently was asking about how to feed there Corn Snake!


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know someone who can remove the Anaconda nest in my bathroom and the pod of Dolphins which has invaded my letterbox? I'm having trouble showering and the mailman keeps getting mistaken for a school of fish and being bitten 

Watch out for those Mambas! :shock:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 4, 2007)

lol at sdaji


----------



## bigguy (Mar 4, 2007)

Rest assured, if there where snakes in shed roofs at Duffy's Forest, they most definately would not be King Browns, but instead Brown Tree Snakes. They are everywhewre in that area as are Diamond Pythons.

If a Green Mamba was captured on a call out anywhere in Australia, it would have been on every TV station in the country, and in every major newspaper. Yet, nothing has been seen, nor has any mention of this been heard of in the herp community untill this thread.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2007)

I've heard lots of stories about "King Brown" snakes around Wagga. Most of the public think that any brown snake over 6ft long is a King Brown. I will be glad when more people call them Mulgas.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Mar 4, 2007)

and i wouldnt belive someone could be brave enough to A) Import an extremly agressive and venomous snake into aus and B) own such a violent animal you would have to be flopping bunnies


----------



## -Peter (Mar 4, 2007)

bigguy said:


> Rest assured, if there where snakes in shed roofs at Duffy's Forest, they most definately would not be King Browns, but instead Brown Tree Snakes. They are everywhewre in that area as are Diamond Pythons.
> 
> If a Green Mamba was captured on a call out anywhere in Australia, it would have been on every TV station in the country, and in every major newspaper. Yet, nothing has been seen, nor has any mention of this been heard of in the herp community untill this thread.


 
So it wouldnt be re-released down the road then.


----------



## bigguy (Mar 4, 2007)

Kwaka

You could not be so wrong. I personally have seen Black Mambas in Sydney collections, and there are heaps of Cobras, Rattlesnakes, Puff Adders and a large variety of Vipers here as well. I have no problems beleiving that Green Mambas are here as well. I am merely saying that it would by newsworthy if one was caught on a callout.

God help these people if they get bitten by one of these hot exotics.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 4, 2007)

Just a question Bob, 

But seeing there are so many venomous exotics... would places like hospital and wildlife parks be carrying anti-venom for all/most exotic snake species?

Kane


----------



## Aslan (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it may have been in the current Reptiles Australia - maybe elsewhere though...

I read that every year the hospitals receive a number of people attending with bites from exotic venomous species and it is also believed that a lot of people just ride it out with bites from venomous yet not necessarily deadly as they are scared of coming forward - it mentioned Cobras, Rattlesnakes and a heap of Vipers...


----------



## Kyro (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah Aslan there is an article in the current reptiles aus mag, page 37 which lists all the venemous snakes which are known to be kept in australia as well as those that have been seized in raids.It's quite an eye opener actually, & even goes into the story of one guy that bought a hatchie carpet for $100 in NSW only to find out a couple of years later that it was a Russells Viper, Daboia russelli.Scarey stuff:shock: Also mentions one massive raid in Melbourne in 2001 where they discovered spitting cobras,monocled cobras,Tropical rattlesnakes,Latastes vipers,Gaboon Vipers & Puff Adders.


----------



## bigguy (Mar 4, 2007)

Mr Spike, hospitals only carry antivenom for local occurring species. Taronga and the ARP would carry some for their exotic species. But thats about it. As I said, God help those people who get tagged by their exotic hots.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 4, 2007)

mr spike, as bigguy has said, only wildlife parks that keep hot exotics carry anti-venom.

mixmaster,- trust me the general public no nothing about snakes and make up all sorts of absurd stories about them, in 15 years of snake catching for qld parks and wildlife i have heard them all and some. IMO except for the diamonds and brown the rest are a figment of their imagination.


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 4, 2007)

kwaka_80 said:


> and i wouldnt belive someone could be brave enough to A) Import an extremly agressive and venomous snake into aus and B) own such a violent animal you would have to be flopping bunnies



Kwaka, if you're referring to the Green Mamba, it's probably one of the most placid/even tempered vens I've kept. The Black on the other hand could quite easily be compared to satan! haha.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 4, 2007)

talking about exotics i have a squirral in my padock:shock: and a bear near my house:shock: not to mention a tiger and pig problem:?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 4, 2007)

heres that tiger


----------



## stringbean (Mar 4, 2007)

bahahahaha nice one ryanharvey1993.


----------



## mixmaster (Mar 4, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> mr spike, as bigguy has said, only wildlife parks that keep hot exotics carry anti-venom.
> 
> mixmaster,- trust me the general public no nothing about snakes and make up all sorts of absurd stories about them, in 15 years of snake catching for qld parks and wildlife i have heard them all and some. IMO except for the diamonds and brown the rest are a figment of their imagination.


 
thanks trueblue, thats all i wanted to know. i didnt doubt it as i know of many people with all sorts of exotics as im sur ealot of you guys do. also in the most recent reptile aus mag i read that green mambas are part of the illegally imported species list. 
as i said many times i was never saying this is true, i was asking if anyone else had heard about it to see if it was true. 
same to bigguy, all i wanted was a sensible response - thankyou.


----------



## Timotei (Mar 4, 2007)

Someone's been telling u whoppers lol. The green mamba prolific in Aus ? As everyone knows ? That's a good one :lol: i think someone needs to read more snake books. There's another snake, 5 letters long, begins with M, ends with A, it's called a MULGA. not Mamba. (they're indigenous btw)

Edit: by "they're" i mean the mulga.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not sure a claim was ever made that Mambas were 'prolific' as such...merely one animal captured at a call out. Regardless I think this is incorrect as I'm sure it would have made quite a few headlines...many herpers may be aware that exotics are around but it would make a brilliant story for the media...

As everyone knows, stories get exaggerated and everyone knows someone who's brother's friend's mate was there at the time...however, the recent Reptile Australia magazine definately opened my eyes u significantly to the types of exotics over here...


----------



## urodacus_au (Mar 4, 2007)

Timotei said:


> Someone's been telling u whoppers lol. The green mamba prolific in Aus ? As everyone knows ? That's a good one :lol: i think someone needs to read more snake books. There's another snake, 5 letters long, begins with M, ends with A, it's called a MULGA. not Mamba. (they're indigenous btw)
> 
> Edit: by "they're" i mean the mulga.



No need for the condescending BS, and reading more snake books would make no obvious difference to the outcome of this conversation. Have another read, no one said they were prolific, thats just a smart**** comment thats not necessary.
Dont bother replying unless you have something to add to the conversation.

As for the King Browns, atleast 50% of people over here are dead set convinced they see them on a regular basis. Anything brown and over 4 foot is fair game  We dont get King Browns down my way but theres planty of Dugites about that get labeled as kingies.

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## Timotei (Mar 4, 2007)

Whoooaaa! Hostility!

Peace brothers 

Firstly, in looking back, my statement about snake books has actually been said before, and secondly:



mixmaster said:


> as everyone knows, green mambas are a very common occurrence throughout all australia..



I'm sorry, i interpreted "very common occurrence throughout ALL australia" as prolific. Maybe i just wanted to use 1 word instead of 6.

THIRDLY, this forum is all about condescending BS so don't give me the condescending BS regarding my condescending BS. :lol:

I'm not trying to attack anyone really, just imagine me saying all this laughing!!


----------



## urodacus_au (Mar 4, 2007)

Have to watch the way you word things, your post had a condescending feel to it, which gets you no where, and really just makes you look like an ass.

Jordan


----------



## Timotei (Mar 4, 2007)

Lol, true, it does...


----------



## garthy (Mar 4, 2007)

hehe, I got a call out for a king brown under a house, the lady told me that she saw it enter a cavity, knowing that typically people call any large brown a "king" I expected something over 5 feet. When I told her we shouldn't go under houses to catch snakes, she replied that the house had heaps of clearance as her hubby has a bad back. 35 klms later and I was on my hands & knees chasing a 2ft brown, the best part of this story though was that i was well remunerated.


----------



## mixmaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Timotei said:


> Whoooaaa! Hostility!
> 
> Peace brothers
> 
> ...


 
i dont know how many of you took that seriously??
you would have to of been stupid to miss the fact that i said afterwards it was an illegally imported snake.
honestly, like urodacus said if you have nothing to contribute, dont say anything at all.

quote - as everyone knows, green mambas are a very common occurrence throughout all australia..

it was a joke


----------



## cement (Mar 5, 2007)

hahaha, lol, This post has been cracking me up. Some ego's working O/T?
mix is only asking a question, we should read all the thread not just half.
We've all seen exotics in Aust (zoo's etc). Why is it so hard to believe that some havent escaped into the bush?
AHS is now running a register for captured escapees (even if they not exotic) so it must happen fairly regularly.
We've all seen the smuggle photos on this site, the're the ones that GOT caught,
.Give a guy abreak and help, don't criticise.
nothing is impossible, least of all an escaped snake


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 6, 2007)

yep, exotic snakes have made it into the wild. when found it means euthanasia - no exceptions. many even appear tucked away on international flights along with geckos and other lizards. One such flight caught over 150 geckos from Indonesia sitting in a crate with legal imports. They are all given over to a vet and put to death.


----------



## Kali7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just read the previous posts - you idiots want pictures of dead animals? sick.


----------



## mixmaster (Mar 8, 2007)

obviously my decision has been made - although it is highly possible this event could have happened theoretically, it probably didnt because as was mentioned earlier, the press would have been all over it and someone on here would have known about it.
anyone who still thinks im a big liar, have a good look at yourselves and realise how stupid you are for not reading the whole thread and realising that i was asking from the start if anyone had heard anything... not just saying "hey, this DID happen"
anyway thanks to the people who gave me a proper helpful response..


----------

